# My 3 week old just slept through the night!?



## jvdb

My baby is three weeks today and normally wakes up every three hours at night to feed, I have been hoping she might extend those stretches a little but now that she has I am freaked out.

Last night she was wide awake for about three hours and nursed on and off the entire time. She finally fell asleep around eleven thirty. When my husband's alarm went off at 6 am I was a little freaked out since I realized she had not been up all night so I went, changed her, and attempted to feed her. She only ate about 8 minutes and wanted to sleep again. It is now 9 Am and she just woke up properly and is having a good proper feed as I type this.

Am I extremely fortunate or should I be worried? She seems great now and if I ever try wake her before she is ready she doesn't feed properly anyways and it is a waste of time. Thoughts?

(I should add, she was a good size baby when born - almost 9 lb. and has gained about a pound already. She feeds great when she is awake. So I think maybe her good weight has contributed to this?)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Jealous!!
She sounds like she's doing great. If she's still feeding well and producing a good amount of wet nappies then I wouldn't worry :thumbup:


----------



## twobecome3

:happydance:

I think its quite normal. the last two nights I think my LO would have not woken up if I didn't change her nappy when I heard a pooathon at 4 am. she didn't want to nurse back to sleep either nite - just cuddled up after the change and went back to sleep.:thumbup:


----------



## littlesteph

wish mine would sleep through the night :)
my little one will be 3 weeks on thursday and sleeps 4 5 hours at night, once he's had his half 2 3o'clock feed that is,
i wouldn't have thought sleeping through the night would be a problem as your both getting the sleep you need.


----------



## xLaura

My 3 week old usually goes to sleep about 10pm and then wakes for a feed between 2.30 and 3.30 and then sleeps til 6 or 8. Last week he slept from 12 till 6 which I was impressed with, but then the other night he went to sleep at 10pm and I woke up looked what time it was at it was 7am, I've never been so scared in my life I practically dived in his crib (not literally obv) to check he was ok, scaring the lil guy and waking him up. Since then he's gone back to his usual routine. I wouldn't worry too much I think there still getting them selfs into a routine and they will wake if there hungry. Enjoy the extra sleep whilst you can, ano I Defo enjoyed my 10 hour sleep, made me feel so much better haha.


----------



## Keyval

My LO started sleeping through the night at 3 weeks and since then I haven't had to get up once at night any night and she is nearly 8 months . Hopefully you get the same :) before that she only woke once for about 20 minutes for a bottle


----------



## Shadowy Lady

If she's putting on weight normally she's ok. Mine slept through at a young age however it lasted about a month lol! She's back to sttn but it took a while...


----------



## Nat0619

Just count yourself lucky . Hopefully it's a good sign for the future for you. It has continued for us. Ciara started doing long spells (7/8 hours) from around 3 weeks and has STTN consistently from about 6 weeks. She has only woke and cried for us to go to her about 4 times since then and she's nearly 11 months now (teething each time I think).

Hope it continues for you. Understand the freaking out, I was terrified to look in the crib when Ciara first did 8 hours! X


----------



## Nat0619

Ps: Ciara used to feed loads just before bed so think she filled herself up to get through the night x


----------



## mel102

My dd started sleeping through the night from around then and is doing great she goes to bed at 10 and that's her to 8.30 I spoke to the health visitor and she said its fine as she's gaining weight so as long as your loved one is eating well throughout the day it's fine enjoy the rest while you can :flower:


----------



## Twister

Would you be interested in swapping your 3 week old for my 21week old?:haha: She used to sttn most nights but its all gone Pete Tong now!

Lol enjoy it! As long as she's having wet nappies and is feeding well in the day you have nothing to worry about. I hope it lasts for you.


----------



## XJessicaX

Lucky!! DD2 started doing 5 hour stretches at 3 weeks and from 8 weeks slept 11pm-6am feed and 620-9!


----------



## kimberleyrobx

Im so jealous! id give everything for my 3 week old to sleep through the night right now! i am so tired! he slept for 7 hours when he was a day old... i had to wake him up for a feed! the longer they sleep at night, the better! xx


----------



## _jellybean_

Congrats honey! Mine does to---8 even 9 hour stretches, and has been for a while, but I'm not getting used to it because tbh I'm sure by four months it will stop. My son slept thru at three or so months, and dh and I thought we had it made! Then he stopped sleeping thru around six months til one year old, and was up for hours some nights!


----------



## Lissidoll123

I wouldn't worry! My LO started sttn at 6 weeks and freaked me out initially but some babies do just sleep well! Consider yourselves lucky as some of the horror stories on here really panic me! X


----------

